# Officer Down: Corporal John (Scott) Gardner - [Odessa, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/10/2007
*Officer Down: Corporal John (Scott) Gardner, Odessa Police Department, Texas*

*Officer Down: Corporal John (Scott) Gardner *- [Odessa, Texas]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 30

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Corporal Gardner had served with the agency for just over 4 years and had previously served as an animal control officer.

*Incident Details:* Corporal Scott Gardner and Corporal Arlie Jones were shot and killed when they responded to a domestic violence call.
When Corporals Jones, Gardner, and a third officer arrived, the victim left her home and told the officers that her husband had hit her. The officers were unable to gain entry into the home through the front door. They then attempted to gain entry through the back door. As they did, the suspect opened fire, killing Corporals Jones and Gardner, and critically wounding the third officer.

The suspect was later shot and taken into custody after a four hour standoff.

*End of Watch:* Saturday, September 8, 2007

*

**2 Tex. officers fatally shot, 1 critically injured responding to domestic* [/B]
[TR][TD]

[/B]The Associated Press
ODESSA, Texas - Two police officers responding to a domestic disturbance were killed and a third was critically wounded by a gunman who led authorities on an hours-long standoff, authorities said.
Investigators said a woman leaving the home Saturday night told the responding officers her husband had hit her. When the officers were unable to enter the house through the front door, they tried to go in the back door, where a man came out shooting at them, said Tela Mange, a Department of Public Safety spokeswoman.
The suspected gunman, Larry White, 58, went back into the house, where he held police in a four-hour standoff until he surrendered around 10 p.m., Mange said.
The Texas Rangers are investigating the shooting deaths of Odessa Cpl. Arlie Jones, 48, and Cpl. John "Scott" Gardner, Mange said.
Cpl. Abel Marquez remained hospitalized in critical condition after being shot in the face, Mange said.
White, who was shot in the abdomen and was in stable condition at a hospital under police guard, likely will face two counts of capital murder and attempted murder of an officer, Mange said. It was not immediately clear who shot White.
"This is a tragic day for Odessa," Mayor Larry Melton said. "Our concern now is for the families of the officers."
Odessa is about 300 miles west of Austin.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

RIP Brother


----------

